# Como comprobar un tajeta grafica



## jejavi (Dic 5, 2008)

hola a todos.----
tengo un problema con un pc que al parecer enciende pero no muestra nada en el monitor, revisé la fuente y esta correcta, intenté conectando otro monitor,y nada que arranca. parpadea  un led llamado HDD ,entonces no se si debe a a la tarjeta grafica, i si es asi agradezco quien me pueda ayudar a hacerlo funcionar con el video de la placa madre,agradezco su ayuda


----------



## lumin (Dic 6, 2008)

hola amigo mira si tu placa madre es con una tarjeta de video integrada prueba colocando una en los slot pci u agp si esque tiene y si la tarjeta que colocas en esos puertos funciona , lamentablemente tu tarjeta esta mala, ahora si es una tarjeta aparte o se no es integrada sacal del slot y limpia el slots con una brocha de pintar , si no enciende es porque se quemo.
lo otro los monitores con que pruebas fija te que aguanten diferentes resoluciones ya que si no aguantan resoluciones grandes se quedan negros y no se ve nada.
espero que te sirva chao


----------



## jejavi (Dic 7, 2008)

*1.*la tarjeta que tiene es independiente a la tarjeta madre,y quisiera saber si removiendola, mi pc funcionaria perfectamente o habria que configurar algo?
*2.* no se como se podia configurar algo , si es que no puedo ver nada en el monitor, ya he pobado con otros monitores que estan bien y tampoco funciona.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 7, 2008)

Si remueves la placa de vídeo, trabajara la del motherboard por default (Si es que tiene vídeo on board), puede que se vea feo (Por falta de configuración) pero debería funcionar


----------

